# Colposcopy and office visit



## BECKY LEVI CPC (Apr 23, 2013)

Our practice is beginning to do colposcopies in the office.  Is this a procedure that you may bill an E & M visit with a 25 modifier on the same day?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2013)

A colposcopy is usually a scheduled procedure, and in that case no you may not code an ov with the procedure.


----------

